# .38 special reloads



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

I just completed my first 50 reloads for .38 special. I loaded 58 gr. SWC using 3.2 gr. Titegroup powder. Everything went very smooth in the reloading process but after seating the bullets there are little slithers of lead and some of the red ring coloring appears around the end of the cartridge. Is this a simple cosmetic thing or is something amiss in the reload? Is this a normal thing with lead bullets? Cleaning the cartridges was no problem, just another step that I didn't plan on doing. Anyway, the cartridges fired flawlessly. My revolver is a [email protected] model 19-3. Thanks for any advice here.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It sounds like you are making progress.

Lead shaving is the result of either the bullet not being relatively straight when entering the seating/crimp die or inadequate flaring of the case mouth.

I would increase the flare 1/4 turn and try some more. A little bit of shaved wax will not hurt anything. It just gets messy. Some wax can be squeezed out into the die and be deposited on following bullets.

What loading system are you using?

:smt1099


----------



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm using the Lee Anniversary kit with the single stage reloader, Lee carbide dies, Lee scale and perfect powder measurer. I was amazed at how accurate the powder measurer was. About every ten loads I would check powder with the scale and it was dead-on each and every time I checked it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

sirgknight said:


> I'm using the Lee Anniversary kit with the single stage reloader, Lee carbide dies, Lee scale and perfect powder measurer. I was amazed at how accurate the powder measurer was. About every ten loads I would check powder with the scale and it was dead-on each and every time I checked it.


That should work real good for you.
It helps to know what type system is in use when trying to answer questions.

As suggested above, I would turn the flaring die in an additional 1/4 turn and retry. Minor lead shaving doesn't hurt much for relatively close shooting but is not desirable. The wax just seems to get on things what ever I do.

Enjoy.

:smt1099


----------



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks TOF, I'll give 'er a try this weekend when I get back to my reloading bench. I appreciate the help. And, I'll let you know how it turns out next time.


----------

